# Farm Pro Tractor 2420



## Wall1

I was out moving some snow with my tractor, and i noticed that one of my front wheels will not turn now. When you look at the tractor from the front, the left wheel is straight and the right wheel is turned to the right. I was looking to see what the problem is but could not determine it. Im looking for help with this matter. Did something brake within the casing.. 

Thanks


----------



## Thomas

Welcome to TF.

Tie rod okay,steering arm not bent or loosen.


----------



## Wall1

Yes its the front right side, tie rod ok and the steering arm is not bent. Could it be a gear, the wheel goes straight out to the side


----------



## Halifax

Can you give us a picture of the front and side? Were you in 4wd at the time?

Aubrey


----------



## rfrye2

I'm new here. I posted a question on wiring but can find it now.

Can someone help?


----------



## CarterD

rfrye2 said:


> I'm new here. I posted a question on wiring but can find it now.
> 
> Can someone help?


Is this what you posted?

http://www.tractorforum.com/f292/2320-how-wire-horn-19490/#post143405


----------



## Wall1

Hi Thanks for responding , I posted the picturs of the tractor. When you turn the wheel, one turns all the way the other only partially,..


----------



## CarterD

Post some pictures to give an idea what is happening as Aubrey stated in his reply.


----------



## Wall1

I added the pictures to the photo album..


----------



## Wall1

Hey i posted the pictures of the tractor.. Was wondering if you can check the album, shows the front wheels, and I was in 4wd


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Need more pictures to help you! Bye


----------

